# Riverton Pond Opening?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't find out anywhere exactly when this pond opens and I have driven there twice this year. Anybody know the exact date? Kills me to think that they recently stocked it full of fish and yet only the birds get to actually fish for them!

Besides the willow and sandy ponds are there any other ponds open at this time in the SLC area?


----------

